# Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo ich möchte  mir gerne Swinger zu legen weil ich mit Hangern nicht so zu frieden bin . Habe mich deshalb für diese beiden Modelle entschieden . Meine Frage wäre welche Unterschiede gibt es bei den beiden und wie sind eure Erfahrungen mit diesen Modellen ? Ich habe mal gehört der Fox Micro Swinger ist etwas kleiner und nur auf kurze bis mittlere Distancen geeignet und der Euro Swinger ist eher was für große weite Entfernungen . Welches der beiden Modelle wäre die bessere wahl ? Fischen tue ich hier an meinen Hausgewässern bis max. 100 m weit das ist dann aber auch schon so die weiteste Entfernung . In der Regel liegt der Schnitt so zwischen 30-80m .


----------



## fantazia (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Moin,

also den Fox Micro würde ich komplett aus der Wahl nehmen der ist nix halbes und nix ganzes finde ich.Würde entweder den Fox MK2 nehmen oder den Fox Euro.Aber für deine Einsatzzwecke reicht der MK2.Nutze sie selber und für meine Einsatzbereiche reichen sie auch locker.Finde den Auslösemechanismus für die Schnur auch besser als beim Euro.


----------



## Notung (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
ich würde dir FOX MK 2 empfehlen.
Die haben die schönste Schnuraufnahme.
Die bei den Micro ist aus Plastik, und der Euro Swinger gefällt mir
die Schnuraufnahme nicht und sind sehr globig.

Gruß Marco


----------



## goepfi74 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Ja danke schon mal , der Mikro fällt schon raus wenn die Schnuraufnahme aus Plastik besteht . Also MK2 der ist mir noch gar nicht eingefallen vielen Dank für den Tipp .


----------



## Varvio03 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,

der Euroswinger ist mehr für weite Distanzen gedacht, deshalb auch die Federvorspannung.Was aber nicht heisst das man ihn nicht auch für das fischen vor den Füßen gebrauchen kann.Vom Gewicht her unterscheidet er sich nicht vom MK2, ich bevorzuge aber die Euroswinger da sie mir optisch besser gefallen und man damit alle Zwecke abdecken kann.

Beide Modelle sind eigentlich nicht kaputt zu bekommen und man hat viele Jahre Spaß dran.

Gruß


----------



## rado1 (6. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Bin letzte Saison auch von Hanger auf Swinger umgestiegen. Habe mir die MK 2 zugelegt, durch das verschiebbare Gewicht sehr universell einsetzbar auf allen Distanzen und Stömungsverhältnissen.


----------



## goepfi74 (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Vielen Dank euch allen , ich habe mich endschieden es werden die MK2 werden ! Gruß goepfi74


----------



## Notung (7. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
sehr gute Wahl!
Gruß Marco


----------



## MarinP. (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo

Müssen es die FOX sein oder geht auch was anderes?

Gruß 
Marin


----------



## Notung (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
kauf ja keine anderen!!!!
Sonst kannst dein Geld gleich zum Fenster rausschmeißen!

Gruß Marco


----------



## fi1eblade (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> kauf ja keine anderen!!!!
> Sonst kannst dein Geld gleich zum Fenster rausschmeißen!
> 
> Gruß Marco




_Sehr hilfreich#r_


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Wür mich auch mal interessieren,hab mir die Fox zwar schon angeschaut aber die sind ja nich grad billig...aber möcht halt schon Metall....und da wird dann wohl nix anderes als Fox über bleiben oder?


----------



## Notung (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



fi1eblade schrieb:


> _Sehr hilfreich#r_



Hallo,
Bitte von oben an lesen!!!


----------



## Carp504 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Ich  würd dir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 


FOX Swinger MK2
empfehlen.Hab gute erfahrungen damit gemacht.


----------



## fi1eblade (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



Notung schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Bitte von oben an lesen!!!



   Das ist mir schon klar, wurde aber nach einer Alternative gefragt.


----------



## Notung (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
gibt es nicht!!!!!!
Nur Schrott! Bei den billigen bricht das Plastik meistens!

Gruß Marco


----------



## fi1eblade (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Wie sieht es mit Fox Butt Hanger aus ?


----------



## Notung (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
kannst du auch kaufen,
haben die gleichen Schnuraufnahemen wie die MK 2 Swinger!
http://www.foxint.com/catalogues-products.php?lang=g&product=1350&catalogue=1&section=2

Gruß Marco


----------



## Knigge007 (8. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hmm du hast aber den Fox But Swinger gezeigt,er meinte aber doch den Fox Butt *Hänger*,den es übrigens aktuell bei A&M  http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/Fox-Butt-Hanger-Gelb-Hammerpreis_c85-99_p7329_x2.htm anstatt für 20 für 10€ gibt!!!


Werd mir da die Woche noch meinen DAM Stuhl mit Armlehnen für 30€ kaufen,auch runtergesetzt,sieht super aus,gefällt mir
http://www.am-angelsport-onlineshop.de/DAM-Karpfenstuhl-mit-Armlehne-Hammerpreis_p6760_x2.htm



*Was ist jetzt der große Unterschied zwischen diesem But Swinger und dem MK2 Swinger,außer das der Butt ~6€ billiger ist?*


----------



## fantazia (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Kauf dir den MK2 und gut ist.Scheiss auf die 6€.


----------



## prinz1 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

hallo

fantazia und notung drücken sich zwar, wie immer ;-) sehr derbe aus! ABER: se haben recht!!! nach vielen jahren angelei mit diversen arten und formen von bißanzeigern ( hanger, ü- eier, billig-swinger ) habe ich es gewagt, meinen finanzminister um 85 tacken "anzubetteln" *grins*
hab mir das mk2 presentation-set gekauft. 
ganz ehrlich: ich bereue nichts!
ich kann zwar jetzt hier nicht den euro swinger beurteilen, aber die mk2 sind qualitativ sehr stark. stabil, zuverlässig und funktionell. und genau das erwarte ich!
hoffe geholfen zu haben!

der prinz


----------



## Knigge007 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



fantazia schrieb:


> Kauf dir den MK2 und gut ist.Scheiss auf die 6€.




Jo auf 6€ würd ich auch ********n,aber bei 16€ Unterschied stellt sich dann doch die Frage ob nicht erstmal der FOX Hänger ausreicht und ich mir später wenn ich flüssiger bin für meine 2. Combo dann den MKII kaufe.

Schau mal richtig auf den Preis der Hänger ist um 100% reduziert (9,95€)!


----------



## Feedermaik (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Um 100% reduziert ist gratis, sofort zuschlagen !

lg


----------



## Carphubter96 (9. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Um 100% reduziert ist gratis, sofort zuschlagen !
> 
> lg


 

Stimmt hahahahahahha ... MK II. für um sonst ist Geil ! :vik:

Als alternative würde mir auch noch die Edelstahlmarke " MATRIX " 
einfallen ... haben auch super Swinger und Hänger !!! #6


----------



## schnupp (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Hallo,
wenn du eine Alternative haben willst, schau dich mal nach Produkten von Matrix innovations um.
Von der Verarbeitung sind deren Produkte besser als die von Fox.
Im Swingerbereich fällt mir sonst auch nicht viel ein.

Habe selber mk2 und verschiedene Sachen von Matrix (Swinger , Häger)
fische aber nur noch die Matrix.

Gruss

Chris


----------



## Knigge007 (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



Feedermaik schrieb:


> Um 100% reduziert ist gratis, sofort zuschlagen !
> 
> lg



Ach du ******** ich hohle Nuss...hehe:z



Aha da kommt ja was ich wissen/hören wollte.

Werd glech mal nach den Matrix Teilen Ausschau halten.

Danke euch 2en


EDIT


Welche Matrix meint Ihr dne Swepper oder dn Kompressor Swinger(haben nen stolzen Preis),oder gibts noch andere?

Aha jetzt hab ich die Homepage gefunden...weil gibt ne Deutsche Firma ansässig in Stuttgart die den selben Namen hat nur stellen die Werkzeuge zum drehen udn fräsen her.....

Also auf den ersten Blick sehen die Matrix Sachen viel stabiler und langlebiger aus als die Fox Sachen(soviel zum Thema außer Fox ist alles schrott),Danke für den Tipp!!!!!


----------



## punkarpfen (10. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Es gibt reichlich (bessere) Alternativen zu den Fox Swingern. Ob Solar, Carpsounder, Osprey, Matrix, Muddy Waters usw., die können alle gute optische Bissanzeiger herstellen. Günstig sind die aber auch nicht.


----------



## Bellaron (12. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*



Knigge007 schrieb:


> Wür mich auch mal interessieren,hab mir die Fox zwar schon angeschaut aber die sind ja nich grad billig...aber möcht halt schon Metall....und da wird dann wohl nix anderes als Fox über bleiben oder?


 
Doch die Carp-sounder!!!


----------



## allrounder11 (13. Januar 2010)

*AW: Fox Micro Swinger oder Fox Euro Swinger*

Ich nutze die Micro Swinger von Fox, auf kurze - mittlere Distanz völlig ausreichend.


----------

